# Should I move over?



## Undecided1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have just been offered my first graduate job over in Dubai and I am very unsure on whether to take it or not.

I was considering it until i saw the thread which said that unless you are earning 250,000 then don't bother.

I am 24 single female and the wage I have been offered is 40 000 usd which i think is 146 920.006 uae (thank you google)

I was just wondering whether this wage is sufficient to have a semi-decent standard of living?

thank you 

x


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Depends on what comes with the package (ie in addition to AED 146 000).

Housing?
Medical?
Transportation?

Then obviously you also have to look at career growth. It might be bad at first, but if there's an aggressive growth aspect which includes a salary jump every now and again then it might be feasible.

Housing will be the killer, but Dubai property prices have dropped significantly as opposed to Abu Dhabi where I'm looking at AED 80,000 to AED 100,000 pa for studio/flat. As an example, due to the property crash in Dubai, places that were going for AED 160,000 can be found for below AED 100,000 pa. 

So currently, I'd reckon that it's not the best wage to start with as someone moving here, but as a first graduate job and providing some growth in under one year it's not impossible.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are they giving you anything additional for accomodations, covering health care, and/or anything else?

You can figure that if you want to stay in a studio apartment, I a decent place on your own without a roommate sharing the room you will be out prob about 45,000 with the fees. For a one bedroom, realistically with the fees you will be looking at 60,000. You will have internet, phone, and other bills on top of that as well. It would not be impossible but will not be splurging much at all. 

You could do sharing and make it prob much easier but alot of westerners do not like this type of arrangements. Some people would find that salary to be very very very very good but alot of westerners will tell you they couldnt live on that. Its all what you will make of it. 

I personally wouldnt take it for that amount unless accomodations are included, no matter how desperate I was.


----------



## Undecided1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you so much for replying. very much appreciated.

I have full private health care, and my flight over but the only help accomodation wise is the first month when I move over.

There is also a bonus scheme but I'm not sure how it works and what I'm likely to gain from it. So I don't want to factor it in just yet

x


----------



## Undecided1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry to be a bother again. I have been looking around on the net at apartments and there seems to be quite a few sudio apartments at around 35-50 AED per annum. In international city and Jumeirah Lakes Towers. Which seem s to be a lot cheaper than what everyone has been quoting here.

Are these really undesirable areas?

thank you again

PS. I dont actually mind house sharing, I've done it all through University but wouldnt even know where to look.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Deffinatly do not count on the bonus. For that amount, you are going to have to decide if you are willing to work below what most people would find acceptable. There are many others from different countries (people tend to say its racist to say certain countries specically even if its true  so will refrain) who will swoop right in and stay 3 to an apartment and be happy in doing so. 

If you do not take it, someone else will be more then happy to fill those shoes. It is up to you what your musts in life are to be happy. !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Undecided1 said:


> Sorry to be a bother again. I have been looking around on the net at apartments and there seems to be quite a few sudio apartments at around 35-50 AED per annum. In international city and Jumeirah Lakes Towers. Which seem s to be a lot cheaper than what everyone has been quoting here.
> 
> Are these really undesirable areas?
> 
> thank you again


Add the realtor fee, and all the dewa fees as well.


----------



## Undecided1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Add the realtor fee, and all the dewa fees as well.


ahhhhh, there it is. Thank you.

what are Dewa fees?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Undecided1 said:


> ahhhhh, there it is. Thank you.
> 
> what are Dewa fees?


I hope I got that name correct.  Its some housing tax they add on (they are suppose to but some do some dont I understand). 

Look here. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/41668-specific-monthly-costs-dubai-3.html

Really good break down of costs in this thread.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Undecided1 said:


> Sorry to be a bother again. I have been looking around on the net at apartments and there seems to be quite a few sudio apartments at around 35-50 AED per annum. In international city and Jumeirah Lakes Towers. Which seem s to be a lot cheaper than what everyone has been quoting here.
> 
> Are these really undesirable areas?
> 
> ...


Don't go to International City. Really. JLT is fine but try to get a place near the Metro (cheap travel).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at Andy's tune changing about the metro! 

They must be doing something right as many a folks are enjoying the cheaper travels along the metro. For your budget, would deffinatly try to get close the work and/or the metro.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Look at Andy's tune changing about the metro!
> 
> They must be doing something right as many a folks are enjoying the cheaper travels along the metro. For your budget, would deffinatly try to get close the work and/or the metro.


What on earth do you mean young lady?

Having used "The Tube" for many years, I can't imagine it'd be worse than summer rush hour...

I'll let you know if/once I use it...


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Take pictures please. We can sell it on eBay.

OR Comedy Central - pending the attire.


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Undecided - am in the same boat as you, being offered not much more to work for a top international bank. I got offered a job here aswell, but it didnt offer the qualifcation i wanted (cfa) so i thought that two years in dubai with a decent wage isnt the worst thing in the world.

From the people our age i have spoken to who are out there, the wage you will be on is definatly managable and i think it all depends on the accoms. Am flying out on monday and he bank is putting me up for a month while i look for a place.

who are you working for?


----------

